# Mortgage advice...



## Garym85 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi All, 

Looking for a bit of simple advice regarding a mortgage. 


Ok maybe not simple....

Girlfriend already owns her own house which she has had for approaching two years now... 

The time has come for us to move in together and rather than us buying somewhere else and moving there we have agreed we will both stay in her current house- which has a large mortgage and new build in a nice area anyway. 

I think it is fair I pay a sum to her for me to be added onto the mortgage and become 50/50 ownership. 

We estimate that the house has risen around £5k based on an identical house over the street just been sold. I have agreed to pay her half of expected increase and half of what her deposit was. 

My question is... What is the best route to take to safeguard both of us here?

I have a perfect credit rating and with a salary about £5k higher than hers so expect going through the mortgage process will be easy enough

Will there need to be any other forms of legal contracts to sign or is it as simple as my name is on the mortgage- end of story?

Thanks


----------

